# Passing mucus jelly discharge for 2 years



## malcy148 (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone. 
I hope someone can please help me in some way as i have no idea whats going on. Im 50 male generally good health no weight loss. 
Ive always suffered loose stools since i was young with ibs. 
Nearly 2 years ago now it started with what was wind gas. I let it go but its explosive mucus. Sometimes clear Sometimes brown bits or yellow jelly. This last till next morning then clears when i have a bowel motion till next time which could be a few days or a few weeks.
Ive only had pink colour once which could have been blood and one time blood on stool but i had a rectal exam the day before so maybe a coincidence. 
Ive went gluten free dairy free and it has spaced things out but it always comes back. 
It feels like i have diarrhea waiting to come out but its just jelly. Hopefully someone on here suffers same thing and can please help.
Ive done FIT tests all negative and only had blood once in stool and slight pink one time in mucus but not everytime thankfully. 
I Hopefully will get a colonoscopy done at some point but its living with this condition thats very upsetting for me
.


----------



## malcy148 (11 mo ago)

Hi. Anyone have similar symptoms?


----------

